# Catherine Failor Recipe



## biarine (Jul 11, 2017)

I am not a fan of this recipe, it look very reddish and waxy feeling but very gentle in the hand ( I use as dish soap). 


 I didn't neutralised because of 10 grams of CA.
39 oz coconut oil
6 oz castor oil 
4 oz rosin
39 oz water
13 oz koh
10 grams CA ( I dissolved in water before adding my koh)


----------

